# Radon Jab -  der Rocker Pivot ist kaputt, Garantie verweigert. Ist es fair?



## IntrudaH (13. September 2021)

Bitte entschuldigen Sie, dass ich auf Englisch schreibe, es ist viel bequemer für mich, aber Ich verstehe Deutsch ganz gut.

I have bought a Radon Jab 10.0 HD on 2019.10. Already after 6 months of riding I had the first problems with the frame, main bearings started to wiggle in their seats: 




You probably already seen this defect in the forums here from another users. The frame was replaced by Bike-Discount with a 10.0 HD 2020. First thing I did when I got the frame was pressure filling all of the suspension bearings with grease, just like I did it with my first frame.

Recently I noticed that seat stay wobbles sideways relative to the rocker when applying side pressure to the rear wheel: 




After disassembly the problem turned out to be an issue in the rocker mounting interface to the frame, where a small ring of carbon composite is pushing directly against the steel inner race of a bearing. 




See other pictures here: Google Drive
Eventually, the composite ring started to degrade, and the rocker sides moved closer together. That in turn caused the rear of the rocker arms go closer together and wiggling of the seat stay pivot. The rocker mount shaft was never over-tightened, it was indeed getting loose sometimes, and I always used a torque wrench to tighten it. Besides, the aluminum bushing inside the drive-side rocker part is a little bit loose and wobbly. The bearings are fine, no binding whatsoever.

I asked Bike-Discount to replace the broken parts, and the replies to that was: 
"we can offer this frame for 1099€ including shipping costs: Frame Radon Jab Carbon 160 27.5 9.0 carbon black (2021) 20"
"this is the typical indication, that the bike wasn't checked regularly. Caused by loose screws or defective bearings. We can't organize the frame for free, it's not covered under warranty unfortunately."
"there is no other option - I'm sorry. It's discussed with our frame manufacturer."

I don't do free-ride, just enduro trails with jumps so I think I used the bike according to its intended purpose. Our trails even don't have stones, just roots here and there. I do all my maintenance myself and quite often as I don't have to rely on the bikeshop, and the irony is - I bought most my tools at the Bike-Discount. In fact, I've spent more than twice the cost of the bike at their shop.

What do you think?

Is it fair that they rejected the warranty?
Is the small carbon composite ring squeezed against steel inner ring of the bearing an adequate method for a pivot construction?

No way I'm giving away 1100€ for a frame that might fail after 6 months while the manufacturer (or rather, reseller) does not stand behind it.


----------

